# GT 1535's, an overlooked arrow



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2011)

It wasn't that many years ago that I bought my first carbon arrows and based on all that I read I ordered GT5575's for my 60-65 pound bows. I then ordered a few dozen 3555's for my bows in the 50-60# range and played with the FOC's on all of them. I got them flying true but it required a lot of point weight.

A few months back I ordered some 1535 blems for a 41# recurve bow I had acquired from bubbaforsure and they flew well with 100 grain inserts. One day while playing with my 51# Flatwoods take-down trying to find some perfect flyers with the 3555's I had, I just wasn't real satisfied so rather than playing with the point weights right then I decided to shoot some of the 1535's from it just for funsies. I certainly didn't expect them to fly like darts but I could not have been more wrong. I backed off to 30+ yards so I would have plenty of time to watch for any wobble but was amazed to see them flying like darts. I shot them with and without the 100 gr. inserts and all flew perfectly. Fast forward to just a few weeks ago when I thought I would try them out of my 58# Jodie Cole longbow and once again the 1535's performed flawlessly. More amazed I was.

I had a good friend try them from his 53# self bow and they flew fantastic from it. I helped him order a dozen from Big Jim the other day.

Synopsis: I now believe the 1535 to be the most versatile spined carbon shaft for a large draw weight range. I also suspect it to be the easiest to tune to a given bow by adjusting point weights. This is not a solicitation to trade, but I have a couple dozen 5575's I would gladly trade for 1535's having now discovered their potentials for all of my many bows.

Just thought I would share this for others to consider when it comes to ordering arrows. Perhaps you too believe you should have a carbon spine whose nomenclature dictates something stiffer than you actually need. Next time you are at a shoot and someone has some 1535's for you to try from your own bow, do it and see for yourself.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 27, 2011)

I shoot 15/35 out of my 50 lb. lb apex predator bow


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 27, 2011)

Al, the 3555 and 1535 shoot good out of both my Shrew and Buffalo bows. I've been shooting them for a few months now. mIke


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Al. Well thought out and a help to us newbies just getting our feet wet in the trad world. 

I might try a few of these out in my 50lb Bear.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep, another great size.  I had some for my 45# longbow, but Martin stole em.  I think he broke them all on critters and had to buy another dozen!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 27, 2011)

This is funny to me because a month or so ago I was bare shaft shootin 15/35's and 35/55's and they were shooting actually that same in the Big Jim TC 48lb@28".....They flew the same and also hit the target in the same place???  What this told me was this bow is cut a little past center so the arrow actually sitting on the shelf and is more inline with the string therefore less flexing of the arrow is needed to overcome the archers paradox.   Most bows that are cut to center or slightly less than center will more than likely perform better with a 15/35 (less spine to over come the shelf to string alignment) than the 35/55 arrow.....


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2011)

Trouble is, they come in 30" max lengths...


----------



## dtala (Sep 27, 2011)

what kind of total arrow weight are you getting with the 1535s??


----------



## Jeff Roark (Sep 27, 2011)

I was telling Gurnie the same thing a few months back. The 1535 Gts and the 2040 CEs fly great for me.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 27, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Trouble is, they come in 30" max lengths...



Which is a perfect length for normal folks.


----------



## Gordief (Sep 27, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Which is a perfect length for normal folks.



You ain't right... but it was funny.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 27, 2011)

dtala said:


> what kind of total arrow weight are you getting with the 1535s??



My 1535's have a 9" vinyl wrap and are three fletched. They weigh 290+/- grains with the standard aluminum inserts. Of course you can add total weight from there with whatever weight insert you want. The ones I have with the 100 gr. brass inserts and a 125 gr. heads fly perfectly out of all the bows I have shot them out of which range in weight from 41#'s to 58#'s, recurves, longbows, and self bows.

The gentleman I helped order them shooting the 53# self bow opted to use the standard inserts that come with them and 125 gr. screw in steel adapters for glue on heads. If a shooter wanted to use 125 gr. screw in heads they would likely prefer a weighted insert, either that or they could opt for 225 gr. screw ins with the standard inserts. These weight suggestions are just that, suggestions, and I'm confident variations as great as 50 gr.'s or maybe even more will be tolerable for the 1535's.
That's what I am so impressed about regarding these shafts, they are simply very accommodating when it comes to tuning them for a given bow.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 27, 2011)

Guess I better check Big Jims website more often.  I've been checking periodically for the 1535 blems but hadn't sen them on there....probably need to call...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 27, 2011)

mine are 470 grains with a 100 grain insert and 125 grain head


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 27, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Yep, another great size.  I had some for my 45# longbow, but Martin stole em.  I think he broke them all on critters and had to buy another dozen!



There are still a few left but Nolan is using them. Big Jim hooked me up w two dozen earlier this yr. I went back to 
Full length w sweet pea


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Which is a perfect length for normal folks.





Gordief said:


> You ain't right... but it was funny.



If normal happens to be a pygmie...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey i have to cut a couple inches off of them


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 27, 2011)

dtala said:


> what kind of total arrow weight are you getting with the 1535s??



I'm right at 529-530 w mine.


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 27, 2011)

wouldnt mind trying one from a 46# thunderchild.........


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 28, 2011)

When I ordered some 15/35 traditionals, I expected them to be noodles, but quickly found they are not. Perform  well out of a few of my bows that seem to be on the edge when it comes to spine selection.

On the one bow I actually have them tuned to, the total arrow weight is 491gr. +/-, but I am going to do a little tinkering to get the weight up a tad.


----------



## SOS (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks to Dennis, I've given them a try.  Shooting left handed now, my draw length is a good bit shorter.  They are flying good with broadheads out of the lefty El Cheapo.  Hope to make meat in a week or two.


----------

